# VIP211 HDMI died, replace or upgrade to VIP722?



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,

It seems that overnight HDMI on the VIP211 died. I tried the same HDMI port on the TV using my DVD player, works out. VIP211 still outputs to component. 

I had this happen with the VIP622 a couple of months ago, and got it replaced. 

Now that the VIP722 is out, would it be worthwhile trading in the VIP211 for the VIP722 (w/DVR). How much would that cost? The other box in the house is the VIP622 (on the 3rd one now, with external hard drive) -

Any feedback is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

